
3 Things a Founder Can't Tell their Team - transburgh
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/6/18/3-things-a-founder-cant-tell-their-team/10167/view.aspx
======
palish
Pretty poorly phrased. The tips are good, but it took me a few passes to
figure out what was meant. The title conveys the meaning to be: "You can't
tell your team to 'leave it at home', 'always complain up, not down', or 'no
gossip, ever'", when in fact those are the things you should be telling them.

~~~
kingnothing
The things you should tell them?

I took it as a list of things you should be doing as the leader of the
company.

------
wschroter
I tried to be pretty specific in the title by using "The Founder"

~~~
palish
Right.. it's implying the founder can't say "leave your personal life at
home", when he actually should. Ehh, it was just a quibble.. one can figure
out the meaning by reading it more intimately.

